# Forum T-Shirt



## Yvonne G (Jun 26, 2016)

That other thread is under "site announcements" and no one besides Josh is allowed to post a picture there, and I want to post a picture, so I started this thread.

I haven't dropped the ball, I promise. I'm trying to find us a good picture for the shirt. This is the one I wanted to use:




But I haven't been able to contact the owner of the picture for permission.

Then I remembered Dean's picture of Aladar when Josh had a picture contest a couple years ago:







But I guess Dean's on vacation as he's not responding to my emails and PM's.

So, I thought I'd enlist all of you to help me find a picture. I'm looking for a line drawing similar to the ones above. This makes it simple for the T-shirt artist to put on a shirt, and yet it's interesting to look at. This isn't a contest, I'm merely asking for your help to find a picture. Remember, you can't take a picture off the 'net unless you get permission from the owner of the picture.

Whew! Now the monkey's off my back and on yours!!!


----------



## CathyNed (Jun 26, 2016)

@Yvonne G Wasnt there a member on here that did portrais of peoples tortoises as a hobby. I remember seeing posts of his/her work. Any way he/she would be interested. Someone must know the members name. What species do we want on the tshirt yvonne or is it any species?


----------



## Nicole M (Jun 26, 2016)

I actually draw a lot (largely animals) and have designed t shirts for many different organizations and events... I'd be thrilled to draw something up! Is there a specific image, tortoise, or species you'd like drawn?


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 26, 2016)

I like the second one . It's perfect !


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm looking for a realistic-looking line drawing. I think a baby tortoise would be most appealing. Any species.


----------



## Nicole M (Jun 26, 2016)

I can check out some photos and draw one or two up to see if anyone likes them. If anyone has photos they'd like me to draw from, send them my way!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 26, 2016)

Nicole M said:


> I can check out some photos and draw one or two up to see if anyone likes them. If anyone has photos they'd like me to draw from, send them my way!



How about this one?


----------



## Nicole M (Jun 26, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 178320


Adorable! That's a great one. I'll get back in a couple hours with something!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 26, 2016)

Or this one. Zamric's tortoise Walking Rock:


----------



## Nicole M (Jun 26, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Or this one. Zamric's tortoise Walking Rock:


Gorgeous tort! Love the flaring on those scutes. The hatchling would definitely be a simpler drawing, but I can draw them both up and see which you like better!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 27, 2016)

@ Yvonne G I received this line drawing from a member here on the forum. She lives on the other side of the pond, and I find her work to be fantastic. She drew this up from emailed photos I'd email her of "Little Ricky" and the likeness is amazing. This is a pen drawing she made for me. I will shoot her an email to gain permission to post the entire drawing and also to she if she has time currently to devote to this project if you could email me a link to this thread, that would be most helpful. I found her on the forum while being amazed at the detail she included in a pen drawing of an adult sulcata.

this is the final "dialing in" photo I sent her.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 28, 2016)

Nicole M said:


> I actually draw a lot (largely animals) and have designed t shirts for many different organizations and events... I'd be thrilled to draw something up! Is there a specific image, tortoise, or species you'd like drawn?


Would love to see a drawing of a cute tort.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 28, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 178320


I'd love this gorgeous tort on a T-shirt.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 28, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @ Yvonne G I received this line drawing from a member here on the forum. She lives on the other side of the pond, and I find her work to be fantastic. She drew this up from emailed photos I'd email her of "Little Ricky" and the likeness is amazing. This is a pen drawing she made for me. I will shoot her an email to gain permission to post the entire drawing and also to she if she has time currently to devote to this project if you could email me a link to this thread, that would be most helpful. I found her on the forum while being amazed at the detail she included in a pen drawing of an adult sulcata.
> View attachment 178440
> this is the final "dialing in" photo I sent her.
> View attachment 178442


Hello Ken. The second one is really....*CUTE**! *


----------



## Nicole M (Jun 28, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Would love to see a drawing of a cute tort.


I'm working on two as we speak! I planned to have them done yesterday, but work got in the way.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 28, 2016)

Nicole M said:


> I'm working on two as we speak! I planned to have them done yesterday, but work got in the way.


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Nicole. Is the drawing ready, or not yet?

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Nicole M (Jun 29, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Nicole. Is the drawing ready, or not yet?
> 
> Can't wait to see it!


Not quite! I've been intermittently working on it (two hatchling pictures, actually--both similar, but one with its head peeking out a bit more), but I have a lot of work to get done by the end of my day tomorrow. After that, though, I'll get it done in a jiffy! (That is, if not before then)

I hope you like them!!! I think they're pretty cute. I've never drawn little hatchlings before, and I love it!


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 29, 2016)

Nicole M said:


> Not quite! I've been intermittently working on it (two hatchling pictures, actually--both similar, but one with its head peeking out a bit more), but I have a lot of work to get done by the end of my day tomorrow. After that, though, I'll get it done in a jiffy! (That is, if not before then)
> 
> I hope you like them!!! I think they're pretty cute. I've never drawn little hatchlings before, and I love it!


I am sure I will.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 11, 2016)

This is the shirt:




I'll be posting ordering info when I pick up the shirts and have them in my possession.

The tortoise is Aladar. He used to belong to our member DeanS.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 13, 2016)

Nicole M said:


> Not quite! I've been intermittently working on it (two hatchling pictures, actually--both similar, but one with its head peeking out a bit more), but I have a lot of work to get done by the end of my day tomorrow. After that, though, I'll get it done in a jiffy! (That is, if not before then)
> 
> I hope you like them!!! I think they're pretty cute. I've never drawn little hatchlings before, and I love it!



Did you finish them?


----------



## dmmj (Jul 13, 2016)

looks pretty good it looks like I'll have to order one I guess


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 13, 2016)

I pick them up Friday, and later that afternoon I'll give you all my email address, prices, etc. I won't be able to do it through Paypal because I'm not computer literate enough, and I don't want to use my personal Paypal account. So it will be check or money order to my P.O. box.


----------



## Blakem (Jul 13, 2016)

Can't wait! Thanks for doing all of this! I'll have to remember to keep checking the forum


----------

